# 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2012)

*12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]


----------



## (@ze) (12. Februar 2012)

*12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

mmh, nanu?

Irgendwie kann ich aber kein Netbook mit 12,1" , 500Gb HDD und Ati (AMD) -Grafiklösung für rund 230€ finden, so wie es die Überschrift suggeriert.


----------



## ReaCT (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*



(@ze) schrieb:


> mmh, nanu?
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich aber kein Netbook mit 12,1" , 500Gb HDD und Ati (AMD) -Grafiklösung für rund 230€ finden, so wie es die Überschrift suggeriert.


 Ich auch nicht. Ein Notebook mit dieser Konfiguration kostet 300€


----------



## michelthemaster (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Hey Jungs, hier ich hab das mal für euch gesucht, scheint zwar derzeit vergriffen zu sein, aber man kann es ja trotzdem bestellen:

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Gruß

Micha

PS: Da ist auch der Amazon Link dabei


----------



## SaxonyHK (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, hier ich hab das mal für euch gesucht, scheint zwar derzeit vergriffen zu sein, aber man kann es ja trotzdem bestellen:
> 
> News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> ...



Passt zwar vom Preis, ist aber nur 10,1 Zoll. 
12,1 Zoll findet ihr unter diesem Link, kostet allerdings 299 Euronen
Asus 1215B 30,7 cm Netbook matt schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Drapenot (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Ich würde mir da das  Asus 1215B kaufen, aber das gibt es ja wieder nicht mit matten Display...und das Lenovo ThinkPad X121e gibts nicht mit USB 3.0 -.-
manchmal kommt man sich schon verarscht vor nur weil man die glare Teile echt nicht ab kann


----------



## INU.ID (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Schade, hab auch das 12,1" für 230€ gesucht, scheinbar vergebens...


----------



## ViP94 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Wo ist da das Notebook, das in der Headline versprochen war?
So was geht gar nicht, liebe PCGH!

btt: Spezl von mir hat das Topsellernetbook von Asus und ich hab das x121e und ich muss sagen, dass ich im direkten Vergleich mein x121e wesentlich besser finde.
Neben dem matten Display, was allein schon den Aufpreis wert wäre, sind auch die zusätzlichen Lenovo-Tools recht praktisch. Nicht alle, aber doch einige.
Den USB 3.0 Anschluss vermisse ich nicht, allzugroßen Datenumsatz hat man ja nicht mit so einem Notebook.
Auch die Aufrüstmöglichkeit für ein UMTS-Modul habe ich sofort genutzt, denn externe Sticks finde ich wenig Praxistauglich.
Das einzige was mich wirklich stört, ist die 7mm hohe Festplatte: Nicht dass sie schlecht oder laut wäre, aber es gibt kaum SSDs mit dieser Bauhöhe und diese Aufrüstoption hätte ich noch gerne auf meiner Seite.


----------



## (@ze) (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12,1-Zoll-TFT, 500-GB-HDD und Ati-Grafik für rund 230 Euro - Netbook-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Und nach diesem "Angebot" kann man auch noch sehr lange (vergeblich) suchen!

Ein Netbook mit diesen Komponenten zu diesem Preis ist einfach nicht möglich, das weiß jeder hier. (oder sollte es)

Ich habe wenigstens gehofft, daß mittlerweile diese reißerische Überschrift korrigiert wird.
Auch wenn heute Sonntag ist, wird beim Axel-Springer-Verlag auch dennoch gearbeitet.

mfg


----------

